# Skinsuits: what are you running?



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking at a new skinsuit, My club is running champion systems, was looking at the speed suit but they can't provide the speedsuit as the pannels may not work with the club design. So my options are to buy a plain coloured suit. 
Have looked at champ systems speed suit, assos chrono suit, castelli body paint. 
I have to be able to get the suit online small town no LBS carries much stock in bibs and jerseys let alone skinsuit. My size is L in assos top and bottom, m knicks and large top castelli and L in both on santini. 
Im looking at this for a race suit it wont be worn for training other than specific tt training. Looking for long sleeves, but really short sleeves are ok, Most tt are in june july aug, (winter here). 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Off eBay...Turns heads in the group rides.:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I like my Pactimo SkinSuit...and a former teammate of mine has one as well and wind tunnel tested it and the Castelli Speedsuit (what our team changed to)...The Pactimo was faster by 20'ish seconds over a 40K ITT.

With that said, my next skinsuit will be a Castelli since that's what my new team wears...I could always go with a non-branded suit, but that kind of defeats the purpose of being on a team


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a skinsuit last year for time trials. My wife said 'nice unitard'. She wasn't joking.:cryin:


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

if you want to get in on a Champion group buy and save some money, try this link.
Paincave Cycling

I just ordered a few items and the price seems pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have a Voler skin suit from a few years back. It's a long sleeve with enhanced materials that I ordered before I was on a team. That and my speed skin Garneau seem faster than other skin suits.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

do not buy from Verge... their crap wears out amazingly fast (within a couple of rides) and they won't stand behind their product.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Take it from experience, buy a skinsuit that is one size smaller than your normal bike clothing. You want the skinsuit to fit tight for time trials. If you just want a more comfortable all around skinsuit for crit races, then you don't need to go extreme on the sizing. But don't waste your money on a skinsuit that is too loose or it will wrinkle and crease while wearing it. Defeats the point.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

nightfend said:


> Take it from experience, buy a skinsuit that is one size smaller than your normal bike clothing. You want the skinsuit to fit tight for time trials. If you just want a more comfortable all around skinsuit for crit races, then you don't need to go extreme on the sizing. But don't waste your money on a skinsuit that is too loose or it will wrinkle and crease while wearing it. Defeats the point.


Most are made of a stretchy material throughout and can stretch more than a traditional jersey. 

That being said, my Garneau skin suits have a small amount of creases on the long sleeves. It's a size S and probably needed an XS. Oh well, they were cheap. In Mt. Borah and DeMarchi, I'm now wearing an XS.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have two suits- Craft and Castelli. I really dig the fit and finish of the Craft as it's also a shortsleeve, and it just seems to have the panels in the right spots for me. The Castelli is what I will primarily run this year due to it being a team kit, and even though it is a nice looking suit, I'm really not a fan of the paneling/fit and the Castelli sizing rubric is just random. Big disconnect between the sizing of bib shorts and the fit of skinsuits- primarily at the bottom of the shorts and the circumference of the elastic bands. They're too small on mediums, just right on larges, but then the large tends to bunch up around the hips...


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*best way to shrink?*

I've got a Sugoi.. not a huge fan but it's what my team was using. I could have used one if not 2 sizes smaller, as it's a little baggy through the shoulders. Is the best way to try and shrink this thing to wash it in hot water?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MJCBH said:


> I've got a Sugoi.. not a huge fan but it's what my team was using. I could have used one if not 2 sizes smaller, as it's a little baggy through the shoulders. Is the best way to try and shrink this thing to wash it in hot water?


No. synthetics ain't going to stink two sizes from hot water.
Go to a tailor.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

BISSELL is sponsored by Giordana and I have really liked the skinsuits that the team has received. I have also used Louis Garneau, Pactimo, Santini but personally I like the Giordana stuff the best. The other skin suits were very similar in their design and were a little bit loose around the arms as well as the chest while in the aero position. 

A few things I like in particular about the skinsuits: 
-Very comfortable chamois for riding on the perineum during a TT

-I wear a small and the front of the skinsuit makes it uncomfortable to stand up in, but it fits perfectly in the aero bars. This is exactly how a good skinsuit should fit. The collar is curved down to where the zipper ends under your chin. Since the collar isn't high you don't have to choose between being aero and being uncomfortably choked by a jersey style collar. 

-The arm/wrist and leg bands are made of a firm and slightly less elastic fabric that keeps a snug and aero fit, but doesn't stretch out over time.

-There is a small rear pocket with a hidden zipper that makes pinning a number on quite a bit easier if you are wearing the skinsuit during the process. Even when pinning with a pillow in the torso, it helps to avoid accidentally attaching the pillow to your number and skinsuit.

-They are made of a durable Lycra that washes clean nicely (even on white), breaths well, doesn't stretch or wear out after repeated trips through a drier. 

I'm not sure how available these are unless you do a team order, but I recommend taking a look for one and trying it on before buying. I know that the guys on BISSELL have been very happy with the Giordana stuff, but every body is different. Find what fits the best and is most comfortable


----------



## crawl4uball (Mar 7, 2012)

gotta go in the nude


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

crawl4uball said:


> gotta go in the nude


think that rides just been here, and most of my tts will be in winter. I need all the help i can get.


----------



## PainCaveCycling (Mar 13, 2012)

*Skinsuit*



ohiorick said:


> if you want to get in on a Champion group buy and save some money, try this link.
> 
> 
> I just ordered a few items and the price seems pretty good. :thumbsup:


Thanks Ohiorick! I'm about to make the second group buy, skinsuits, cyclocross skinsuits, jerseys, bibs, jackets, arm warmers....

The first order should arrive later this month.


----------

